# Hypo-allergic shampoo recommendation that do NOT contain oatmeal?



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I was TRYING to order more hypo-allergenic shampoo for my baby dog from Rens Pets but I couldn't find ingredients on anything they carry, I finally gave up and just picked one and it arrives and oh look at that, it contains oatmeal... Baby is HORRIBLY allergic to oatmeal, like I accidentally used a conditioner on her that contained oatmeal as the very last ingredient(I hadn't realized this) and despite being on strong allergy meds, she broke in in a giant nasty red, open and oozing rash and was crying constantly from the amount of pain she was in. so basilcy she is allergic is everything so she needs a hypo-allergic shampoo, but there cannot under any circumstances be any traces of oatmeal in it. I have used Natures specialities and Vets Best in the past and i like them both, but they are both stupidly difficult for me to be able to get. something Rens Pets carries would be ideal, so if anyone knows goods ones on this site that are for 1000% sure oatmeal free, please let me know!! 

http://www.renspets.com/dogs/grooming/shampoos-conditioners.html


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Have you tried any sulfur based shampoos? I used one for my dog about a year ago when he was really itching bad and it seemed to help. 

Personally, with all the random unknown ingrediants in most products, if my dog had issues with oatmeal and such, I would probably just mix up a concoction of MSM and coconut oil and use that instead.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

she has a sulphur shampoo but I only use it when strictly nessary because it makes her hair dry and brittle and she ends up nakeder then she already is. she requires frequent baths for her allergies (weekly) so her shampoo needs to be very mild.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

What about Eqyss micro tek or Mane N Tail Pro Tect? They're technically horse shampoos but are also often used on allergy dogs. I have been using the Mane N Tail on Buster for a few years now and his skin is the best its ever been. Bus also has issues with most shampoos due to allergies...oatmeal & wheat trigger a hive like rash on him.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

earthbath maybe? i believe most of their shampoos are oatmeal free (other than the oatmeal one lol)


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

none of these are available on the website above. I really need something from there or another website that is centered in Canada and offers free shipping(preferably). I don't live in the US so the cost with shipping from other places is astronomical. natures specialties hypo-aloe-genic is my first choice if shipping wasn't a factor but I got charged $40 on the bottle ON TOP of shipping to get it through customs! I'm not going through that again, if its not coming from Canada it is not an option.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

shoppaws.ca and canadianpetconnection.com carry earthbath


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks! (too short)


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Bark2Basics makes a great shampoo called Sensi-Skin, I see it listed on the Ren's site. I use it in my grooming shop on many dogs and have never had a reaction reported. Otherwise I'd recommend the Earthbath hypo, it's also really nice.


----------

